# how many locusts to feed a bearded dragon??



## leopardgeckomad (Feb 2, 2008)

how many locust can i feed a bearded dragon every day i feed my adult male 3 locusts every day is this ok?/


----------



## Grakky (Dec 4, 2007)

...really depends on what size locusts.


ie, if you were feeding 3 hoppers, then no, it wouldn't be enough :lol2:


----------



## Durhamchance (Mar 21, 2008)

My adult will eat between 3 and 10 size 5 locusts a day. Depending on his mood.


----------



## evilangel (Jul 7, 2007)

mine would eat as though he wouldn't see food again :lol2:


----------



## Alice (Apr 30, 2007)

i give mine as many as he will eat. (he's 14 months old)


----------



## leopardgeckomad (Feb 2, 2008)

there XL locusts


----------



## wacky69 (Apr 8, 2008)

mine can go through 30 a day (if we let him):lol2:


----------



## Durhamchance (Mar 21, 2008)

leopardgeckomad said:


> there XL locusts


Does he eat his veg?

I offer Spike locusts until he wont eat anymore- but he is a little underweight, and is a fussy eater- so no worry of his over eating.


----------



## Blazin (Mar 25, 2007)

my male adult will go thru about 6-8 Large or XL ones and then he gets to lazy to chew them lol.


----------

